# Canine Influenza Virus (CIV)



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Checking in with the V peeps out there to see if any of you received a notice from their Vet in regard to the Canine Influenza Virus?

My long time vet clinic sent me an email stating that its become a big issue in our area and recommend immediate attention (i.e.: vaccine). I get a bit nervous when I hear the word vaccine and want to know how many out there: a) have heard and/or experienced it in your area or b) acted on it and got you V the vaccine?

Any help and insight would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.

Here's the notice that got sent out.............

"Canine Influenza Virus (CIV) is sweeping across New York, Connecticut, and other states. Cases have even caused some local boarding facilities to temporarily close. CIV is a life-threatening illness that spreads quickly from dog to dog and causes a serious respiratory infection, but it is preventable with a flu vaccine series.

Due to the surge in cases and CIV's ease of transmission, we now recommend that all dogs receive this important vaccination.

The CIV vaccine has always been a core vaccination for dogs that visit daycares, dog parks, boarding facilities, pet stores, dog shows, and other dog-friendly locations. As the number of cases has risen, however, even a walk around the neighborhood could expose your dog to this highly-contagious viral infection. 

The CIV vaccine protects against two strains, H3N2 and H3N8, and will be given twice, 2-4 weeks apart, and then recommended once a year. If you notice any of the following signs of CIV in your dog, call us right away for your dog’s safety and to prevent the possibility of spreading the virus to other dogs."


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have not heard about a new epidemic, last year it was a huge issue in our area in Texas, causing even the Houston Dog show to have far less attendees than usually. I am also nervous about vaccination, and prefer titer wherever possible. At the same time i do give the flue vaccine as we compete in dog sports, go sometimes to daycare etc, so don`t want to risk the flue which spreads even airborne, so no contact is needed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't heard of any outbreaks this year in other states.
Last year A&M put out a bulletin of confirmed cases in Texas. Blue Pearl in Spring also let us know when they had a confirmed case.
With my dogs going to class, and bringing fosters into my home, we started doing the flu vaccine. Years past I had opted out of getting it.
Almost all places that board, now require it.
I hated adding another vaccination to the dogs system. This is the second year, and I'm still on the fence as to if its the right thing to do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found this site. Might be worth using it to keep a eye on cases.
https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/news/civchicago.cfm


----------

